# [unverified] *LEAK* Legend of Zelda OoT 3D Soundtrack *LEAK*



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 30, 2011)

HEY! LISTEN! It's the Ocarina of Time 3D soundtrack you could get 
for registering your copy of the game









Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time 3D 
Official Soundtrack has apparently been released
to [snip] and other torrent sites







etc..

filename: *Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time 3D Soundtrack - 320KBPS*

edit: *I have downloaded it and it seems to be right, it contains 51 tracks,
the previous OoT contained over 80 and the title/numbering is different on that one.*

Its up to you to decide if its real or not

you probably know where to search...

edit: if any mods think I have posted info inappropriate for gbatemp don't hesitate to notify me.

- DigitallDeviant


----------



## Hakoda (Jun 30, 2011)

That site cannot be mentioned on GBATemp and neither can any other torrent sites; remove it now as well as the picture. The only thing you're allowed to release is the file name.

As for the files, I only downloaded the Title. It was a minute 30 seconds and its tags were correct. Ran fine in VLC and sound pretty nice, sounds legit. Release matches what official sources are saying, 50 titles + 1 orchestra version.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 30, 2011)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> That site cannot be mentioned on GBATemp; remove it now as well as the picture. The only thing you're allowed to release is the file name.



okay sure.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 30, 2011)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> That site cannot be mentioned on GBATemp and neither can any other torrent sites; remove it now as well as the picture. The only thing you're allowed to release is the file name.
> 
> As for the files, I only downloaded the Title. It was a minute 30 seconds and its tags were correct. Ran fine in VLC and sound pretty nice, sounds legit.



I don't see why that picture would be taboo. There is no site identifying information on it unless you frequent the place to some degree.


----------



## Hakoda (Jun 30, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Hakoda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I see your point but some of the Mods might not like it.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 30, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Hakoda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



are their rules against posting a pic with no url identifier?


----------



## Hakoda (Jun 30, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No not precisely, I guess you can keep the photo until the Mods decide. It all depends how conservative they are on the interpretation of the forum rules.

Track sounds great btw. Unverified should now be Verified. Orchestra track matches the one on Youtube found here:



Spoiler



[youtube]J8Q33XVrSMA[/youtube]


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 30, 2011)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



okay Im putting it back up, if a mod deems it a rule breaker then we'll know it's a no no since it will have set a precedent.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 30, 2011)

This is interesting news.

Partially off topic, but I can tell where that picture came from by the colors and organization. Try doing something that makes it less identifiable. And blur out the name of the uploader, since I think it's obvious what you could google to find that user's uploaded torrent of this soundtrack.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 30, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> This is interesting news.
> 
> Partially off topic, but I can tell where that picture came from by the colors and organization. Try doing something that makes it less identifiable. And blur out the name of the uploader, since I think it's obvious what you could google to find that user's uploaded torrent of this soundtrack.



ah I'll wait and see what a mod says...thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## Heran Bago (Jun 30, 2011)

Report button? Not when there's back-seat modding and quote pyramids to had.

Got to love the orchestral track. They should have done an alternate orchestral soundtrack. They have one in-house practically!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2011)

Its old, no orchestrated track...nvm


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 30, 2011)

brandonspikes said:
			
		

> Its old, no commentary.



How so? Can you explain?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got it mixed up


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 30, 2011)

brandonspikes said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



with what? did you even read my commentary on the tracks?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I though one came with the disc


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 30, 2011)

brandonspikes said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



? I don't understand what you mean, one what?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 30, 2011)

Leaked means it got released on the internet before the official release which is not the case here, which means it's not leaked, it's just released.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 30, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Leaked means it got released on the internet before the official release which is not the case here, which means it's not leaked, it's just released.



woops technical snafu.

edit: I'm really loving this soundtrack. I wonder how it holds up to the original japanese soundtrack?


----------

